# Clinton River 4/3



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

Put in at Livernois and Avon
Take out at Yates Park

USGS Gage Height: 1.35'
Air Temp: 71 degrees
Water Temp: Warm!

Unfortunately, the water level dropped off quite a bit from yesterday. Originally we had planned on putting in at Squirrel and Auburn. With the water level dropping, we decided to put in at Livernois instead as a precaution.

We didn't run into any must portage log jams, all had a clear channel to run. However there was a large one with only about a 3' wide clear channel on river left, in some swift current that wanted to take you into the manky looking log jam. Another spot had a tree across the river, just below the water line. At higher levels it wouldn't be an issue, but as it was we just sort of boofed over it.

We didn't run the drop under Livernois, although it may have been runnable at that level. It seemed like it would need to be a few more inches to cleanly go over the drop and not risk getting hung up. That might not be the case though.

The wave under Rochester Rd, wasn't much of a wave at that water level. 

Saw quite a few ducks, trout, musk rats, a coyote, and a canoeist we came across said he just saw a mink with a crayfish in it's mouth. Can you ever trust a canoeist though? JK! We also had a joggers yellow lab jump in and swim along side us for a bit!

All and all a fun bit of paddling! I'm still amazed at how just a few weeks ago, the water was icy cold. I was in a wet suit, with an extra layer of of nrs wet suit pants, and a dry top. While today, just swim trunks and a rash guard shirt, it was that warm. People were actually out swimming!


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

> Can you ever trust a canoeist though?


:lol::lol::lol:

Sounds like a great trip. Ive been wanting to try that area.


----------

